
Blood and Soil in Narendra Modi’s India - Despegar
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/12/09/blood-and-soil-in-narendra-modis-india
======
EdwardDiego
I despair at the government of Modi, and I wonder if there's a way to reverse
the deliberate reopening of religious wounds.

